# LEISURE BATTERY



## carol (Nov 19, 2022)

Hi all, I’d love to hear your words of wisdom …
January 2020 I had a new leisure battery from Alpha batteries shipped out to the Algarve. Obviously since then came the year of Covid restrictions so obviously not much use made of the van. I have an 80 watt solar panel and a 100 ah leisure battery. When I was on the last meet my diesel heater wouldn’t come on until the van was running so I know from experience the leisure battery is failing. 

After consulting Alpha I realised the battery was still under guarantee. When I asked about the conditions of the guarantee I was asked how I’d maintained the battery and told that I should be taking the battery out once a month to put the battery on mains charge. Given that my battery is under a very heavy drivers seat which I can remove, there is no way I could do that. 

So, two questions - out of interest how many of you put your battery on mains charge once a month? 
Do you think that if I do get the battery on mains there’s much chance it’ll be restored? How would I know it was and wouldn’t just die on me as soon as I wanted my heater on?

I’m going to Portugal in January and don’t want the risk of ending up with a dud battery again, especially as the cost of buying one in Portugal is expensive and the cost of getting one couriered wouldn’t be the £30 it was pre-Brexit. 

Should I just cut my losses and get a new battery?


----------



## SimonM (Nov 19, 2022)

Just a thought to consider once you have sorted out your dud battery. on my previous MH before I modified the charging system I had a slave lead between the batteries under the seat, wired in with a junction on the end that I could then plug in my battery charger. Otherwise I was unable to access those batteries like you. I could then charge them without removal.


----------



## Derekoak (Nov 19, 2022)

If you have 80 watt solar and the system is appropriate, it should top up your leisure battery enough when you have no load draining the battery. I  am assuming a lead acid battery of some kind as you do not describe the chemistry.


----------



## 1 Cup (Nov 19, 2022)

The solar controler is wired to hab battery so join to them wire there ? Or fridge at relay


----------



## spigot (Nov 19, 2022)

Carol, you don’t have to lug the battery about, just put the van on hook up.
Surely that is mains charging.


----------



## AllanD (Nov 19, 2022)

There is a possibility that your battery hasn't failed completely, although it won't be in the best of health having not received much charge. If it is a good quality battery it may respond well to a smart battery charger with reconditioning/de-sulphation settings on it. What battery did you get from Alpha?


----------



## wildebus (Nov 19, 2022)

carol said:


> Hi all, I’d love to hear your words of wisdom …
> January 2020 I had a new leisure battery from Alpha batteries shipped out to the Algarve. Obviously since then came the year of Covid restrictions so obviously not much use made of the van. I have an 80 watt solar panel and a 100 ah leisure battery. When I was on the last meet my diesel heater wouldn’t come on until the van was running so I know from experience the leisure battery is failing.
> 
> After consulting Alpha I realised the battery was still under guarantee. When I asked about the conditions of the guarantee I was asked how I’d maintained the battery and told that I should be taking the battery out once a month to put the battery on mains charge. Given that my battery is under a very heavy drivers seat which I can remove, there is no way I could do that.
> ...


You don't have to take the battery to the charger - you take the charger to the battery.

The assumption that the battery is failing as the diesel heater would not come on is flawed.  It may be failing, it may just not be charged enough.  It may actually be charged fairly well, but the heater was not fitted with sufficiently beefy cable  (having to start the engine to bring the voltage up to start a diesel heater is not a rare occurance by any means as they are very voltage intolerant and also often poorly installed which makes the situation worse).

How much driving do you do a day?  
How much power do you use a day?   an 80W panel is pretty minimal  (Remember you will only be getting the 80W on sunny days in Summer around noon.   Other times of the day it will be less and a lot less often).   
How are you monitoring the battery level?

Putting the battery on a mains charge once a month is actually very little I would say.  I sounds like you have no mains charger if you cannot simply plug in to an EHU supply.  I would suspect you probably don't have a B2B and are relying on a basic relay setup to charge when you do drive - these don't charge the battery fully;  and I suspect with just an 80W panel, your solar controller is a simple PWM one as well.
I honestly think you don't just want to think about if you need a new battery but if you need to get the general charging setup improved (of course my assumptions on what you have may well be totally wrong).


----------



## carol (Nov 19, 2022)

SimonM said:


> Just a thought to consider once you have sorted out your dud battery. on my previous MH before I modified the charging system I had a slave lead between the batteries under the seat, wired in with a junction on the end that I could then plug in my battery charger. Otherwise I was unable to access those batteries like you. I could then charge them without removal.


Thanks, definitely something to think about.


----------



## carol (Nov 19, 2022)

spigot said:


> Carol, you don’t have to lug the battery about, just put the van on hook up.
> Surely that is mains charging.


I can’t do that as I haven’t a drive and it would mean trailing a lead across the pavement. Plus, it would still mean removing that seat which I can’t do. When I was younger I used to get home from work, remove the battery, charge overnight and put back next morning! That was many moons ago and t was a car …


----------



## carol (Nov 19, 2022)

AllanD said:


> There is a possibility that your battery hasn't failed completely, although it won't be in the best of health having not received much charge. If it is a good quality battery it may respond well to a smart battery charger with reconditioning/de-sulphation settings on it. What battery did you get from Alpha?


Hi Allan, thanks for the reply. It’s a Yuasa. I’m pretty restricted in choice because I had the bed modified to take a bigger than 80 ah so I’m limited to a particular size.


----------



## merl (Nov 19, 2022)

I suggest you get your van somewhere where you can plug in EHU and give the battery a full overnight charge. Then remove EHU and try your diesel heater. Assuming your heater fores up ok, turn it off and then leave just your TV on permanently and keep trying your heater temporary again every couple of hours. 
This will give you a reasonable idea of potential battery capacity and how well your heater will perform. 
Preferably on a cloudy day with no solar input to add confusion. Recharge your battery fully when you're done.
Merl


----------



## AllanD (Nov 19, 2022)

carol said:


> Hi Allan, thanks for the reply. It’s a Yuasa. I’m pretty restricted in choice because I had the bed modified to take a bigger than 80 ah so I’m limited to a particular size.


If it's a Yuasa 100ah battery from Alpha I'd guess it is the EFB Leisure Battery (L36-EFB) which is a very good one. Definitely worth a try getting your hands on a smart charger to see if that will revive it.


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 20, 2022)

Hi carrol  I doubt  your sollar panel would put anything in your battery as there  has been no sun ? 24 hours on hook up or battery charger  may sort it , or  may be your sollar has failed  ,time to buy Tom a pint ?


----------



## Boris7 (Nov 20, 2022)

Hi Carol,

Don't know where you are, but maybe there’s a member on here can give you a place to park and get EHU for a while.

I‘m near Towcester if thats any good and I’ve space.

Otherwise dependent on the pavement you could simply set up a pole in front of the house and run the cable overhead leaving the path free.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 20, 2022)

Boris7 said:


> Hi Carol,
> 
> Don't know where you are, but maybe there’s a member on here can give you a place to park and get EHU for a while.
> 
> ...


WE had a lady do that here to her back shed over a right of way path, fire brigade inspector was out and told her to remove unless about a cert hight as it may impede in case of services requiring access, and m inlaws boiler fitter did the same with new pipes, had to be moved.


----------



## Boris7 (Nov 20, 2022)

It’s not the ideal resolution Trev, but needs must sometimes.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 20, 2022)

Boris7 said:


> It’s not the ideal resolution Trev, but needs must sometimes.


Yes there is always a workaround.


----------



## witzend (Nov 20, 2022)

would this do across the pavement i've seen them in use in similar situations









						NEW! 2m Black Rubber Floor Cable Protector Safety Trunking Ramp  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW! 2m Black Rubber Floor Cable Protector Safety Trunking Ramp at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Boris7 (Nov 20, 2022)

Depending which drive it’s on my MH blocks the pavement, the left drive is preferable as it’s easy to get on and off and doesn’t restrict access to the garage, but does mean the pavement is blocked.

But since it’s at the top of a cul-de-sac no one’s walked that pavement since we moved here in 1997, and most likely since the street was built in 1952.

Its all down to circumstances.


----------



## Boris7 (Nov 20, 2022)

> witzend said:
> 
> 
> > would this do across the pavement i've seen them in use in similar situations
> ...


Again it’s all dependent on the circumstances, in a nearby village I pass a MH that is parked outside a house and completely blocks pedestrian access to a side road, has done for years. But since there are no houses further up on his road and no public transport in that village no one walks the pavement, so I’m guessing as much as he’s out of order, no one is complaining.


----------



## witzend (Nov 20, 2022)

Builders Genenerators supplying electric in busy shopping centres so should be okay in residential street


----------



## Boris7 (Nov 20, 2022)

Builders use 110v not 240v said to be less likely to kill you.


----------



## witzend (Nov 20, 2022)

Boris7 said:


> Builders use 110v not 240v said to be less likely to kill you.


But arn't we talking trip trip Hazards ?


----------



## Boris7 (Nov 20, 2022)

witzend said:


> But arn't we talking trip trip Hazards ?


Yes and no, your right the trip hazard is the same, but the even with a cable cover the council do gooders will freak out at a 240v lead as that’s what their idiots guide idiots guide will tell them.

I don’t understand why I can’t run 240v on site and I can leave a 240v cable on the ground on a camp site.

Trev will be along soon to explain.


----------



## spigot (Nov 20, 2022)

Carol, if you can park outside your house & you are worried about trailing a lead across the pavement,
Just run a cable from an upstairs window to the van!


----------



## winks (Nov 20, 2022)

spigot said:


> Carol, if you can park outside your house & you are worried about trailing a lead across the pavement,
> Just run a cable from an upstairs window to the van!


There are what are called ''Flying wire'' rules that govern clearances above different types of carriageway and buildings but I've never come across regulations regarding height over footways in over thirty years of being a telephone engineer. Working on the old"it's better to ask forgiveness than seek permission" principle I'd be minded to go from as high a point as possible from your house to the van and see what comes.

Cheers

H


----------



## witzend (Nov 20, 2022)

Boris7 said:


> Builders use 110v not 240v said to be less likely to kill you.


you suggested putting the same 240v up in the air


----------



## Boris7 (Nov 20, 2022)

witzend said:


> you suggested putting the same 240v up in the air


Personally I’d run a 240 cable over the pavement, but that’s me. Not best advise


----------



## witzend (Nov 20, 2022)

Boris7 said:


> Personally I’d run a 240 cable over the pavement, but that’s me. Not best advise


safer on the ground thousands of E cars run leads across pavements


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 20, 2022)

No bother if you put a mat over it, remember some folk are blind and could trip over an uncovered cable.


----------



## witzend (Nov 20, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> No bother if you put a mat over it, remember some folk are blind and could trip over an uncovered cable.


this is what i suggested earlier








						NEW! 2m Black Rubber Floor Cable Protector Safety Trunking Ramp  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW! 2m Black Rubber Floor Cable Protector Safety Trunking Ramp at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 21, 2022)

Boris7 said:


> Depending which drive it’s on my MH blocks the pavement, the left drive is preferable as it’s easy to get on and off and doesn’t restrict access to the garage, but does mean the pavement is blocked.
> 
> But since it’s at the top of a cul-de-sac no one’s walked that pavement since we moved here in 1997, and most likely since the street was built in 1952.
> 
> Its all down to circumstances.



You are very lucky then, a guy not far from me who also lives at the end of a cul-de-sac used to park his motorhome on his drive, he reversed down the cul-de-sac then the habitation door was accessable and he could still get to the front door ok but it didn`t quite fit, he had a marker that got it to within an inch of his house but it still stuck out onto the pavement by about 6 inch.

He`s had the bonnet graffitied and keyed several times he then tried a local farm as storage but was plagued with mice so is now looking for somewhere else.


----------



## Boris7 (Nov 21, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> You are very lucky then, a guy not far from me who also lives at the end of a cul-de-sac used to park his motorhome on his drive, he reversed down the cul-de-sac then the habitation door was accessable and he could still get to the front door ok but it didn`t quite fit, he had a marker that got it to within an inch of his house but it still stuck out onto the pavement by about 6 inch.
> 
> He`s had the bonnet graffitied and keyed several times he then tried a local farm as storage but was plagued with mice so is now looking for somewhere else.


Luckily we don’t get that kind of behaviour where I live (hope I’m not tempting fate)


----------



## Nabsim (Nov 21, 2022)

witzend said:


> Builders Genenerators supplying electric in busy shopping centres so should be okay in residential street


That’s what I would do, genny tucked in at back of the van and my shirt cable from that to EHU point going under the van. Only hazard is someone trying to steal the genny but not had a problem so far. I don’t leave it out when not around though lol


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 21, 2022)

Mine charges well with only solar, so why do so many folk want to plug in, dec jan maybe, but i would just take it for a we trip once every week to charge batts.
I can see the point if running a small heater inside it.


----------



## winks (Nov 21, 2022)

Boris7 said:


> Luckily we don’t get that kind of behaviour where I live (hope I’m not tempting fate)


You do get the odd pair of undesirables in a Hobby bringing the tone of the neighbourhood down though. Did you get a pro rata council tax rebate?

Cheers

H


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 21, 2022)

What rebate is this.


----------



## Boris7 (Nov 21, 2022)

winks said:


> You do get the odd pair of undesirables in a Hobby bringing the tone of the neighbourhood down though. Did you get a pro rata council tax rebate?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> H


We go a very good deal on the council tax, they told us it was free as long as I don't allow you back on the drive


----------



## carol (Nov 21, 2022)

Boris7 said:


> Hi Carol,
> 
> Don't know where you are, but maybe there’s a member on here can give you a place to park and get EHU for a while.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind offer - much appreciated, I’m in Bradford unfortunately.


----------



## carol (Nov 21, 2022)

Thanks for all of your advice - I’ve sent off for some cable protector for the pavement - at least it’ll do for future charging even if I do have to get a new battery.


----------



## barryd (Nov 22, 2022)

I have never heard that you should once a month remove your battery or hook it up and charge it.  Sounds rubbish to me. As long as its isolated it should be fine.  Least thats my experience. Had our van coming up 15 years and Im only just on my third battery.  Its often left over winter for months. They generally last 6-7 years.


----------



## carol (Nov 23, 2022)

barryd said:


> I have never heard that you should once a month remove your battery or hook it up and charge it.  Sounds rubbish to me. As long as its isolated it should be fine.  Least thats my experience. Had our van coming up 15 years and Im only just on my third battery.  Its often left over winter for months. They generally last 6-7 years.


I agree, but it doesn’t look like I’m going to get anywhere with the warranty.


----------



## wildebus (Nov 23, 2022)

barryd said:


> I have never heard that you should once a month remove your battery or hook it up and charge it.  Sounds rubbish to me. As long as its isolated it should be fine.  Least thats my experience. Had our van coming up 15 years and Im only just on my third battery.  Its often left over winter for months. They generally last 6-7 years.


There is an expectation that the battery gets charged fully on a reasonably regular basis though, don't you think?
never being charged properly is not treating a battery properly.   Kind of similar to never doing an oil change on a car and expecting a new engine when it fails.

you are on just your 3rd battery in 15 years?   how do you charge YOUR batteries while they are being used in the summer months?


----------



## barryd (Nov 23, 2022)

wildebus said:


> There is an expectation that the battery gets charged fully on a reasonably regular basis though, don't you think?
> never being charged properly is not treating a battery properly.   Kind of similar to never doing an oil change on a car and expecting a new engine when it fails.
> 
> you are on just your 3rd battery in 15 years?   how do you charge YOUR batteries while they are being used in the summer months?



90% solar I would say. Odd bit of hookup, or driving. We tend to stay in one place for fairly lengthy periods also. The van is never ever left charging with nothing being used in it either.


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 23, 2022)

carol said:


> I agree, but it doesn’t look like I’m going to get anywhere with the warranty.


I bought an engine battery for mine from my local motor factors, I bought an expensive one with a four-year warranty and two years later it failed, I was told that a 4yr warranty battery on a motorhome was only covered for 1yr because we stand for long periods


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 23, 2022)

Tezza33 said:


> I bought an engine battery for mine from my local motor factors, I bought an expensive one with a four-year warranty and two years later it failed, I was told that a 4yr warranty battery on a motorhome was only covered for 1yr because we stand for long periods


I know a lot of people knock Halfords. But I know from one source who has a collection of cars, and who always buys his batteries there, that they never quibble about warranty claims.

It is not directly relevant but I worked on contract at Halfords for a long time in the late 80s and they were a great company to work for, consequently I have a bit of a soft spot for them. I buy items there regularly all round the country and always find the stores spotlessly clean and the staff polite and helpful.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 23, 2022)

Tezza33 said:


> I bought an engine battery for mine from my local motor factors, I bought an expensive one with a four-year warranty and two years later it failed, I was told that a 4yr warranty battery on a motorhome was only covered for 1yr because we stand for long periods


That would be correct for a shop-bought camper with no solar or a proper onboard smart charger, I dont need to remove any batteries.
Now lets look at cars, no solar but those that run every day get a 95% charge, not qt a full one as the alt backs of near the end of charge, and a little short.
Now the same car left standing for weeks on end does require an outside charge, many a car left at airports wont start after a few weeks of sitting, esp if the battery is getting on a bit in life.


----------



## merl (Nov 24, 2022)

One of the big factors when laying up a MH esp over the winter is the fact that although everything in the van appears to be 'switched off' many items are still connected and drawing low current. On my van I have the webasto, the main control panel, the inverter, the solar controller (yes they have a small current draw when not charging) and the TV aerial amplifier which I always forget to turn off🫤 all drawing a small current,  but they all add up and cause a significant load and lead to me plugging in EHU for a couple of hours every week.
If you've definitely not got an alarm, tracker etc fed from the leisure battery and topping up is a faff I suggest disconnecting a lead from one of the battery terminals when laying up for a prolonged period of time.
Merl


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 24, 2022)

Everything in my van is through master switches, even the starter battery, not one electron was harmed in this post.


----------



## merl (Nov 24, 2022)

'kin show off!   
I have a clunky master switch under the driving seat but it still doesn't isolate everything which seems stupid. The webasto is taken dircetly off the LB and although switched off it still takes about 40mA. Coupled with the Webasto's annoying 'safety' feature of an automatic drain down when the temperature drops below 6 deg. Problem is this time of year the temp basically drops through the 6 deg barrier every night and hence it goes through the drain down process at least once a day and the battery takes a right hammering! 
Merl


----------



## barryd (Nov 24, 2022)

merl said:


> One of the big factors when laying up a MH esp over the winter is the fact that although everything in the van appears to be 'switched off' many items are still connected and drawing low current. On my van I have the webasto, the main control panel, the inverter, the solar controller (yes they have a small current draw when not charging) and the TV aerial amplifier which I always forget to turn off🫤 all drawing a small current,  but they all add up and cause a significant load and lead to me plugging in EHU for a couple of hours every week.
> If you've definitely not got an alarm, tracker etc fed from the leisure battery and topping up is a faff I suggest disconnecting a lead from one of the battery terminals when laying up for a prolonged period of time.
> Merl



I just pull the fuse on my solar controller, isolate the leisure battery and whip off the negative terminal on the cab battery. Thats it. Completely isolated and its fine like that for months if need be.  Better to use them though if possible I think for the vans sake rather than the batteries.


----------



## merl (Nov 24, 2022)

Having had our previous MH nicked off of our drive I've now got an alarm/tracker fitted to this one (Stable door etc etc) so a complete 'shut down' isn't an option for me. 
Many folks have solar panels and expect that to keep the batteries topped up over winter but a long period of dull weather and/or a layer of snow on their panels means no charge whatsoever, the fact that their solar controller draws quiescent current and ironically they are now actually worse off!
Merl


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 24, 2022)

barryd said:


> I just pull the fuse on my solar controller, isolate the leisure battery and whip off the negative terminal on the cab battery. Thats it. Completely isolated and its fine like that for months if need be.  Better to use them though if possible I think for the vans sake rather than the batteries.


Why pull the fuse on solar,thats bonkers, leave it to charge the batts up.


----------



## merl (Nov 24, 2022)

Pay attention Trev


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 24, 2022)

merl said:


> Pay attention Trev


Too early in the morning.


----------



## barryd (Nov 24, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Why pull the fuse on solar,thats bonkers, leave it to charge the batts up.



Because it gets no charge where its parked in winter and when Ive forgotten to disconnect it in the winter before eventually the low battery alarm starts screaming.


----------



## witzend (Nov 24, 2022)

barryd said:


> I just pull the fuse on my solar controller, isolate the leisure battery and whip off the negative terminal on the cab battery. Thats it. Completely isolated and its fine like that for months if need be.  Better to use them though if possible I think for the vans sake rather than the batteri


I keep my engine battery charged all winter with this easy set up been using it for Years 



			Clive`s


----------



## mistericeman (Nov 24, 2022)

I just keep using the motorhome all year round ....
Winter is so much quieter ;-)


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 24, 2022)

barryd said:


> Because it gets no charge where its parked in winter and when Ive forgotten to disconnect it in the winter before eventually the low battery alarm starts screaming.


The solar wont run a battery down, alarms and things will, tight we place you have there, no ones going to nick your bin.


----------



## merl (Nov 24, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> The solar wont run a battery down, alarms and things will, tight we place you have there, no ones going to nick your bin.


A solar controller needs power to work the internal electronics, display etc 24/7.  Therefore when there's no solar input there will be a drain on the battery Trev, it's inevitable.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 25, 2022)

merl said:


> A solar controller needs power to work the internal electronics, display etc 24/7.  Therefore when there's no solar input there will be a drain on the battery Trev, it's inevitable.


Not on my votronic as i did not fit the display unit but do have a voltage meter in the cab, this I can turn of when not being used , so no drain at all


----------



## merl (Nov 25, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Not on my votronic as i did not fit the display unit but do have a voltage meter in the cab, this I can turn of when not being used , so no drain at allView attachment 115070View attachment 115071


Trev, 
You said "The solar wont run a battery down, alarms and things will". Perhaps you should have said "The solar wont run a battery down as long as you're using a Votronic without a display and you have the ability to turn your dashboard display off with a switch" !!!! 
Your switch is performing the same task as Barryd when he pulls the fuse mate!  

Merl


----------



## wildebus (Nov 25, 2022)

Canalsman said:


> I know a lot of people knock Halfords. But I know from one source who has a collection of cars, and who always buys his batteries there, that they never quibble about warranty claims.
> 
> It is not directly relevant but I worked on contract at Halfords for a long time in the late 80s and they were a great company to work for, consequently I have a bit of a soft spot for them. I buy items there regularly all round the country and always find the stores spotlessly clean and the staff polite and helpful.


Off topic, but something that irritates me is when people 'cleverly' say "Halfrauds" instead of "Halfords".  
I don't buy Batteries there myself, but I would certainly would not have a problem doing so as I have found them a decent company to deal with and with decent prices and have spent well into 4 figures at Halfords over the years


----------



## barryd (Nov 25, 2022)

merl said:


> A solar controller needs power to work the internal electronics, display etc 24/7.  Therefore when there's no solar input there will be a drain on the battery Trev, it's inevitable.



Looking back I think the two times it happened was probably on the aging battery thats now been replaced with an AGM from Richard off here.  Maybe it was on its way out anyway but I seem to remember hearing the alarm from inside the house and when entering the van hitting the display on the MPPT controller and it was down to 10.5v I think.  So I assumed that as the electrics in the van were isolated that it could only be the actual Solar charger dragging it down but maybe the battery was on the way out anyway.

The method I adopt though is fool proof. Both batteries totally disconnected.


----------



## merl (Nov 25, 2022)

Agreed, typical solar controller load is about 40ma, and will discharge a perfect 90Ah battery in about 90 days and a 1/2 knackered battery in just 45 days. The battery probably won't be fully charged to start with and there's the self discharge to take into account so not surprising to get a low voltage alarm after 3-4 weeks..
Merl


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 25, 2022)

merl said:


> Trev,
> You said "The solar wont run a battery down, alarms and things will". Perhaps you should have said "The solar wont run a battery down as long as you're using a Votronic without a display and you have the ability to turn your dashboard display off with a switch" !!!!
> Your switch is performing the same task as Barryd when he pulls the fuse mate!
> 
> Merl


No the switch turns off the voltage display, the regulator is still live and charging, it is sometimes hard to explain things being a paddy.


----------



## wildebus (Nov 25, 2022)

merl said:


> Agreed, typical solar controller load is about 40ma, and will discharge a perfect 90Ah battery in about 90 days and a 1/2 knackered battery in just 45 days. The battery probably won't be fully charged to start with and there's the self discharge to take into account so not surprising to get a low voltage alarm after 3-4 weeks..
> Merl


Even though the harvesting would be minimal in winter, I would expect the amount of power the solar would bring in on a daily basis to at least cover the self-consumption of the controller?  As an example, a Victron SmartSolar 100/20 like I have consumes 10mA (1/4 your typical one, by the way  ) and that equates to a nominal 2.88Wh per day (or 0.24Ah) on a 12V system.

If you were parked up where there was literally no solar energy being harvested day after day it would make sense to turn the controller off, but for a van parked outside and not in constant shade, surely the harvesting would be enough to at least wash its own face, don't you think?


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 25, 2022)

barryd said:


> Looking back I think the two times it happened was probably on the aging battery thats now been replaced with an AGM from Richard off here.  Maybe it was on its way out anyway but I seem to remember hearing the alarm from inside the house and when entering the van hitting the display on the MPPT controller and it was down to 10.5v I think.  So I assumed that as the electrics in the van were isolated that it could only be the actual Solar charger dragging it down but maybe the battery was on the way out anyway.
> 
> The method I adopt though is fool proof. Both batteries totally disconnected.


If the display is turned of the regulator will not drag the batts down, but as you are in between large walls there is very little chance of any worth while charge, can you run a cable out to the van and let the onboard float charger look after things.


----------



## merl (Nov 25, 2022)

wildebus said:


> Even though the harvesting would be minimal in winter, I would expect the amount of power the solar would bring in on a daily basis to at least cover the self-consumption of the controller?  As an example, a Victron SmartSolar 100/20 like I have consumes 10mA (1/4 your typical one, by the way  ) and that equates to a nominal 2.88Wh per day (or 0.24Ah) on a 12V system.
> 
> If you were parked up where there was literally no solar energy being harvested day after day it would make sense to turn the controller off, but for a van parked outside and not in constant shade, surely the harvesting would be enough to at least wash its own face, don't you think?


As it happens David, Barryd is parked up where he gets no solar over winter. 
Ultimately it'll depend on :-
The weather.
Amount of solar array.
Position of solar array.
Consumption of the solar controller.

Dull weather, Snow on the panels, or partially shaded (trees, tv aerial, awning, roof lights or a wall in Barryd's case) and you're getting nothing, and that's quite likely because the sun is so low in the winter. 

I measured my controller and it takes 35ma, Trevs (without the display) is *quoted by the makers* as just 4ma. I read somewhere that Victron had conflicting specs re the consumption of their controllers, some specs quoted 10ma and some 30ma for the same unit, I also saw somewhere that someone's Victron actually measured closer to 40ma, I'll see if I can find the piece again it but it wouldn't surprise me because it seems common practice for manufacturers to tweak their specs (fib, exaggerate  ) in their favour. Both my control panel and my inverter take approximately twice as much as their spec sheet says.

I suppose what I'm getting at is  'Don't take it for granted that just because you've got solar your batteries will be fine over winter'.

If you've got the time and inclination it'd be interesting to actually measure your Victron David .

Merl


----------



## barryd (Nov 25, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> If the display is turned of the regulator will not drag the batts down, but as you are in between large walls there is very little chance of any worth while charge, can you run a cable out to the van and let the onboard float charger look after things.


What keep it hooked up? Whats the point? Just unplug it, job done.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 25, 2022)

barryd said:


> What keep it hooked up? Whats the point? Just unplug it, job done.


Batteries require a run down and charge as with a smart charger, leaving them for more than a week or two is not good and in the end they will not take a full charge as the plates sulfate up, in your case with no solar I would keep it plugged in if it has a smart charger onboard, you batteries your choice, use them or lose them.


----------



## wildebus (Nov 25, 2022)

merl said:


> As it happens David, Barryd is parked up where he gets no solar over winter.
> Ultimately it'll depend on :-
> The weather.
> Amount of solar array.
> ...


Mine is quoted as 10mA, but it is also quoted at 19mA in the way I use it, as I use the LOAD output (adds 8mA overhead) to drive the Habitation Electrics, via a Victron Smart-TR DC-DC Converter  (another overhead), and the Hab electrics include an always-on Router (overhead), an Alarm System (overhead), and CCTV Camera (overhead).   Plus I have the Cerbo GX (overhead), 4 BMVs (overhead x 4) and a couple of other automated monitors (overheads).
So the Victrons self-consumption is a wee little fish in the ocean of parasitic electrical piranhas.


There are lots of different numbers quoted in the same datasheet for a range of Victron Solar Controllers depending on what you have and how it is connected, and there are other datasheets for other models in the range, so depending on how the info is read, it is easy for someone to claim there is conflicting info without it being true.


----------



## wildebus (Nov 25, 2022)

merl said:


> ....
> I suppose what I'm getting at is  'Don't take it for granted that just because you've got solar your batteries will be fine over winter'.


I think anyone who assumes that is almost certainly wrong.

My point to you was turning off the solar controller is probably for the majority of folk the WRONG thing to do as it is quite feasible and entirely likely they will harvest enough each day to recover the self-consumption of the solar controller.   If off they will get nothing;  if on, they would (unless they are parked in an alleyway like Barry) likely see a net gain.

I just had a look at my numbers and in January 2022 I averaged 102Wh/per day.   Pretty crap really, but I am in Scotland, parked north of a tall house in a month where the days are very short.   But if all I need to cover the self-discharge of the Solar Controller is around 6W/h Day, I am easily covered.
Most people do not live in in Scotland  (90% of the population don't) and don't have solar panels in shade most of the day, so in a better position than I.  So unless you know you are in a location where it is not possible to get solar (such as parked in an alleyway or under cover), I still say DO NOT TURN YOUR CONTROLLERS OFF  


Harvesting enough to charge the batteries is an entirely different matter.


----------



## barryd (Nov 25, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Batteries require a run down and charge as with a smart charger, leaving them for more than a week or two is not good and in the end they will not take a full charge as the plates sulfate up, in your case with no solar I would keep it plugged in if it has a smart charger onboard, you batteries your choice, use them or lose them.



How about all the motorhomes left on dealers forecourts over the winter for months on end? I bet they are not plugged in for months on end.

My batteries seem to last years and years and get well hammered and I never plug them in at home.  Mind you this new AGM battery I got off Richard off here is a new beast. Not sure how that will behave. Then again it cost me fifty quid and has been absolutely brilliant.  I only use one leisure battery in our Kontiki and its been more than enough for the periods we travel off grid. If it dies, ill just get another one.


----------



## wildebus (Nov 25, 2022)

barryd said:


> How about all the motorhomes left on dealers forecourts over the winter for months on end? I bet they are not plugged in for months on end.


How many have to replace the batteries when the motorhomes get sold as they are shagged?  a fair number.

Some of the better dealers cycle the plugging in of the vans so they all get a shot once a week or whatever.


barryd said:


> My batteries seem to last years and years and get well hammered and I never plug them in at home.  Mind you this new AGM battery I got off Richard off here is a new beast. Not sure how that will behave. Then again it cost me fifty quid and has been absolutely brilliant.  I only use one leisure battery in our Kontiki and its been more than enough for the periods we travel off grid. If it dies, ill just get another one.


----------



## merl (Nov 25, 2022)

Lead acid or lithium batteries don't benefit from cycling if that's what you meant from "a run down and charge up" Trev.


----------



## merl (Nov 25, 2022)

I'd bet virtually all the batteries on dealers forecourts were knackered esp if they'd been there any length of time. Barry's case is different though.
On the forecourt there'll most likely be parasitic discharges going on as have already been discussed, Barry wont have this because he's removed one of the battery leads. He's also storing over the winter, low temperature makes a massive difference and improvement to the self discharge rate than the summer months. That's probably why it works for him so well? Or maybe he's just jammy?
Merl


----------



## barryd (Nov 25, 2022)

merl said:


> I'd bet virtually all the batteries on dealers forecourts were knackered esp if they'd been there any length of time. Barry's case is different though.
> On the forecourt there'll most likely be parasitic discharges going on as have already been discussed, Barry wont have this because he's removed one of the battery leads. He's also storing over the winter, low temperature makes a massive difference and improvement to the self discharge rate than the summer months. That's probably why it works for him so well? Or maybe he's just jammy?
> Merl



Could just be jammy. That crammed in location seems to have an upside on stuff not freezing also. Ive forgotten a few times to drain down but its always been ok parked there apart from that horrendous winter over a decade ago. Took three days at Christmas in the lakes to thaw frozen water in the pipes behind the bathroom wall. 

Its just not practical for me to have an ehu lead out to the van there anyway. Too fat to get down the side and plug it in.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 25, 2022)

merl said:


> Lead acid or lithium batteries don't benefit from cycling if that's what you meant from "a run down and charge up" Trev.


Thats strange as the talk is to cycles with a smart charger using pulse technology to stop the plates from getting sulfated, mine are in 10 years doing this and still holding up well.


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 25, 2022)

merl said:


> If you've got the time and inclination it'd be interesting to actually measure your Victron David .
> 
> Merl


David is so laid back he will have the inclination


barryd said:


> Its just not practical for me to have an ehu lead out to the van there anyway. Too fat to get down the side and plug it in.


When I park with my EHU socket against the fence at home I plug the lead into the van and drape it over the bike rackthen park up and take the lead and plug it into the outdoor socket


----------



## barryd (Nov 25, 2022)

Tezza33 said:


> David is so laid back he will have the inclination
> 
> When I park with my EHU socket against the fence at home I plug the lead into the van and drape it over the bike rackthen park up and take the lead and plug it into the outdoor socket



I Could plug it in and then drive it up the drive but we dont have an outside socket and as said, I really dont think its necessary.


----------



## Caz (Nov 25, 2022)

Tezza33 said:


> David is so laid back he will have the inclination
> 
> When I park with my EHU socket against the fence at home I plug the lead into the van and drape it over the bike rackthen park up and take the lead and plug it into the outdoor socket


I was told years ago that I should never start the ignition when the EHU lead was plugged in as it could short out the Zig (other makes are available) control unit. Or is that only if the other end is plugged in?


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 25, 2022)

barryd said:


> I Could plug it in and then drive it up the drive but we dont have an outside socket and as said, I really dont think its necessary.


It is if left standing a few weeks.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 25, 2022)

Caz said:


> I was told years ago that I should never start the ignition when the EHU lead was plugged in as it could short out the Zig (other makes are available) control unit. Or is that only if the other end is plugged in?


Dont think so, then again im using a numax smart charger, is the zig not an old type unit which bu--ers batteries up as constant, wildbus would be you man


----------



## barryd (Nov 25, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> It is if left standing a few weeks.



I can only go on my own experiences Trev of nearly 15 years of ownership and until last year just two leisure batteries.


----------



## Aethelric (Nov 25, 2022)

Before I disconnected my control panel I found it was taking a continuous 120mA.  Not much, but that is 86AH over a month that will flatten a battery.  Rather than arrange an EHU I put in a simple battery isolator that attaches to the battery. 
Like this one from Amazon.
I put one on the car too for when we are away in the van for a while.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 25, 2022)

barryd said:


> I can only go on my own experiences Trev of nearly 15 years of ownership and until last year just two leisure batteries.



Strangely Barry, real life experience when it comes to batteries are often different to the science. (and I am not disputing the knowledgeable posters on this forum). But I have had several instances over the years when my battery has performed to an extent that I'm told shouldn't be possible.

Maybe other forces come into play but I don't make these events up, I would have nothing to gain by doing so.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 25, 2022)

So I have 5 more years to get out of mine to catch up on barryd.


----------



## merl (Nov 26, 2022)

wildebus said:


> I think anyone who assumes that is almost certainly wrong.
> 
> My point to you was turning off the solar controller is probably for the majority of folk the WRONG thing to do as it is quite feasible and entirely likely they will harvest enough each day to recover the self-consumption of the solar controller.   If off they will get nothing;  if on, they would (unless they are parked in an alleyway like Barry) likely see a net gain.
> 
> ...


I agree completely David, it's feasible and likely that leaving the controller connected will give a net gain.
 But as I said, don't automatically assume so.



wildebus said:


> I think anyone who assumes that is almost certainly wrong.
> 
> My point to you was turning off the solar controller is probably for the majority of folk the WRONG thing to do as it is quite feasible and entirely likely they will harvest enough each day to recover the self-consumption of the solar controller.   If off they will get nothing;  if on, they would (unless they are parked in an alleyway like Barry) likely see a net gain.
> 
> ...





wildebus said:


> I think anyone who assumes that is almost certainly wrong.
> 
> My point to you was turning off the solar controller is probably for the majority of folk the WRONG thing to do as it is quite feasible and entirely likely they will harvest enough each day to recover the self-consumption of the solar controller.   If off they will get nothing;  if on, they would (unless they are parked in an alleyway like Barry) likely see a net gain.
> 
> ...


I see your point David but I think there are way too many variables at play to make a general statement like DO NOT TURN YOUR CONTROLLER OFF.
I dont know how many solar panels you have or their size but I'm guessing it's considerably larger than what the majority of folks have? Your solar controller also has a lower than average consumption too making your system as a whole probably 20 times better at battery retention than someone with a 90W panel and a Renogy controller taking 100ma. 
Barry's real life experience backs up the info from Battery University below. 

If we WERE to make a general decision on the 'controller on or controller off' debate then surely it would make sense to recommend the exact opposite and say " Charge you're batteries fully and then disconnect a terminal" This way EVERYBODY is covered and not just the majority?  

Merl


----------



## merl (Nov 26, 2022)

Caz said:


> I was told years ago that I should never start the ignition when the EHU lead was plugged in as it could short out the Zig (other makes are available) control unit. Or is that only if the other end is plugged in?


I think you've been misinformed there Caz, smacks old wives tale  
Some ZIG units had/have an issue with overcharging from EHU so generally there is a thought that you shouldn't leave a ZIG charger left on long term. It's simple enough to check out though with a multimeter,  just check across the battery and the voltage should not go above 14.8v for a couple of hours or so max. 
I cant see any issue at all with having EHU and running the engine at the same time apart from driving off with the EHU still plugged in of course!!!
Merl


----------



## Robmac (Nov 26, 2022)

merl said:


> I think you've been misinformed there Caz, smacks old wives tale
> Some ZIG units had/have an issue with overcharging from EHU so generally there is a thought that you shouldn't leave a ZIG charger left on long term. It's simple enough to check out though with a multimeter,  just check across the battery and the voltage should not go above 14.8v for a couple of hours or so max.
> I cant see any issue at all with having EHU and running the engine at the same time apart from driving off with the EHU still plugged in of course!!!
> Merl



Been there, done that!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 26, 2022)

Caz said:


> I was told years ago that I should never start the ignition when the EHU lead was plugged in as it could short out the Zig (other makes are available) control unit. Or is that only if the other end is plugged in?



I fully agree and as an aside you won`t drive off whilst still connected to the EHU as happened on the Uttoxeter C.C. site as it was then many years back when we was there.

I was sat outside under the awning having a brew when i saw the motorhomer 2 pitches down from us get in the cab and start the engine, i jumped up and shouted and waved at him to stop but he just looked at me and drove off, his window was open so he could hear me as well.

He`d looped the EHU cable around the towbar on the back of the motorhome and around the EHU bollard so it ripped the whole damned bollard clean out along with several yards worth of cable out of the ground which also blew then entire site     

Took a day and a half to get the power back, thankfully we had full solar and plenty og LPG


----------



## merl (Nov 26, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> I fully agree and as an aside you won`t drive off whilst still connected to the EHU as happened on the Uttoxeter C.C. site as it was then many years back when we was there.
> 
> I was sat outside under the awning having a brew when i saw the motorhomer 2 pitches down from us get in the cab and start the engine, i jumped up and shouted and waved at him to stop but he just looked at me and drove off, his window was open so he could hear me as well.
> 
> ...


_He`d looped the EHU cable around the towbar on the back of the motorhome and around the EHU bollard._

****! He was absolutely determined to make a good job of it then! I mean why loop it around the tow bar!!   Some folks are plain crazy!


----------



## Robmac (Nov 26, 2022)

I was lucky in that the plug just pulled out and all that was damaged was the flap that covers it.


----------



## merl (Nov 26, 2022)

I've got a short 15A lead about 4 foot long, on it I've removed the 'hook' on the lid latch, I plug that into the van first so it'll unplug itself from the main lead before any serious damage occurs should I forget, at least that's the theory as I've not yet fully stress tested it! (Touch wood)
I use it at home all the time and on CLs, but probably wouldn't want to risk it on CAMC club sites as technically it contravenes their rules and I wouldn't want to upset Ze Camp commandant! (Fur you zee holiday iz over mein frend)!!


----------



## wildebus (Nov 26, 2022)

If you fit the EHU plug (remember the bit that is fitted permenantly to the van is the PLUG , the hookup lead has the SOCKET that goes into the motorhome) so that it faces backwards, then when you drive away with the lead still attached (and the lead NOT wrapped around a towball!), you get no damage to any parts. You just get the 3 wires in the cable pulled out the socket connector, while the socket still remains attached to the plug.

I tested this on numerous occasions on my previous camper at home and it worked as above everytime  
The downside is that you end up with a live bare cable lying on the driveway, which isn't ideal  That is rectified by making a phone call back home once you realise you forgot to unplug and requesting the cable plug into the outdoor EHU feed socket is pulled before the cat  sniffs the bare wires. 

Merls method of a short 'sacrificial' lead might be safer whilst also preventing damage    (I might make a little lead like that as the current Motorhomes plug is fitted on the side and not at the rear)


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 26, 2022)

A friend of ours drove off from a campsite with the cable plugged in, it cost her over a £1000 for the repair to the bollard, her insurance wouldn't cover it and when I asked her if she had a Camping Carnet she had never heard of it, I have an ACSI Club ID card for less than £5 which gives you third party liability insurance for peace of mind


----------



## wildebus (Nov 26, 2022)

merl said:


> I agree completely David, it's feasible and likely that leaving the controller connected will give a net gain.
> But as I said, don't automatically assume so.
> 
> 
> ...


Only have 3 90W panels.  more than many (but maybe only 3 x more probably?), but my harvesting in jan is over 15 x more than needed to cover the controller drain.   so even with 90W panel and a controller like your 40mA drain one, there would still a net gain, and more so "down south", so I guess we will have to agree to disagree


----------



## mistericeman (Nov 26, 2022)

You could always fit a auto eject as used on ambulances/emergency vehicles etc


----------



## Boris7 (Nov 26, 2022)

If you start the engine on my auto-sleeper while on EHU you get an alarm going off that you would need to be deaf to ignore.

But when I park up I always fold the mirrors in, and before setting off the last job is to fold them out and check all service connections in the drivers mirror.

I seldom use sites and EHU anyway and have 400ah of lithium and 450w of solar.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 26, 2022)

My motorhome has something that was fitted from new that others don`t seem to have   ............................................  wing mirrors       

Plus  .................................... being an HGV driver from the 70`s i was taught to look all around me using them including the blind spots before i set off no matter what the situtation was, this also applies to the car    

Also  ................................... and this might just be me but our EHU cable is *Orange  *so it`s blatently obvious there`s a bloody great big *Orange*  cable sticking out of the side of the motorhome before i set off  when i look in the sticky out things called wing mirrors


----------



## TJBi (Nov 26, 2022)

barryd said:


> I have never heard that you should once a month remove your battery or hook it up and charge it.  Sounds rubbish to me. As long as its isolated it should be fine.  Least thats my experience. Had our van coming up 15 years and Im only just on my third battery.  Its often left over winter for months. They generally last 6-7 years.


*3* batteries in 15 years? You're doing something wrong. Replaced the starter battery in my motorhome this summer; it was the original from 2008.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 26, 2022)

Never been on a campsite, and would not take an orange lead down south, they may be onto me, all green down there LOL.


----------



## carol (Nov 26, 2022)

UPDATE
Well I took up Marchie’s suggestion and bought some rubber ramping which I covered with sticky hazard tape and although I say it myself it looked quite professional - I even considered wearing a high viz and hard hat going in and out of the van! I had it on charge for 24 hours and the leisure battery read at 13.5 on my plug in voltmeter. Switched on the heating WHICH WORKED, ALLELUJAH and reading went down to 12.5. Obviously I took it off the mains to do this.
My question is, what now? I’ve put it back on charge but how can I determine whether the battery is still viable?
I contacted Alpha to ask if I could come over and if they would test the battery for me, remembering that it’s still in warranty. Initially they said yes but then declined when I said it would mean removing the seat for access. They also said they do not fit batteries, only sales. However. After reading a comment on my thread where someone had gone to them, had a faulty battery tested, replaced and sent on their way, I reminded them of this. They then said to get in touch again when another worker would be back. I’m dubious as to what to expect from them as they’ve never acknowledged that the battery could be at fault and it’s an hour’s drive to Rochdale.
Your advice will be much appreciated.

Quote Reply
Report Edit


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 26, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Never been on a campsite, and would not take an orange lead down south, they may b e onto me, all green down there LOL.



Oh bugger      

Does anyone know where i can buy a *Green  *EHU cable from for when we go over to Invade Ireland then north to annoy the hell out of *trevskoda  *next year


----------



## barryd (Nov 26, 2022)

TJBi said:


> *3* batteries in 15 years? You're doing something wrong. Replaced the starter battery in my motorhome this summer; it was the original from 2008.


I bet I've had more cab batteries than three. 6-7 years for a leisure battery I thought was pretty good! They got a lot of use also. Some years up to eight months.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 26, 2022)

My batts get very lite use, the odd led lamp in the loo, water heater in there and usb charging of phones in the cab.


----------



## carol (Nov 26, 2022)

Heys guys, have you read my update just above? Any comments?


----------



## merl (Nov 26, 2022)

wildebus said:


> If you fit the EHU plug (remember the bit that is fitted permenantly to the van is the PLUG , the hookup lead has the SOCKET that goes into the motorhome) so that it faces backwards, then when you drive away with the lead still attached (and the lead NOT wrapped around a towball!), you get no damage to any parts. You just get the 3 wires in the cable pulled out the socket connector, while the socket still remains attached to the plug.
> 
> I tested this on numerous occasions on my previous camper at home and it worked as above everytime
> The downside is that you end up with a live bare cable lying on the driveway, which isn't ideal  That is rectified by making a phone call back home once you realise you forgot to unplug and requesting the cable plug into the outdoor EHU feed socket is pulled before the cat  sniffs the bare wires.
> ...


_"I tested this on numerous occasions"
   _
I'm Genuinely LOL!


----------



## merl (Nov 26, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> My motorhome has something that was fitted from new that others don`t seem to have   ............................................  wing mirrors
> 
> Plus  .................................... being an HGV driver from the 70`s i was taught to look all around me using them including the blind spots before i set off no matter what the situtation was, this also applies to the car
> 
> Also  ................................... and this might just be me but our EHU cable is *Orange  *so it`s blatently obvious there`s a bloody great big *Orange*  cable sticking out of the side of the motorhome before i set off  when i look in the sticky out things called wing mirrors


Bloody hell Wooie, your setting yourself up nicely there for a MASSIVE fail mate!


----------



## merl (Nov 26, 2022)

carol said:


> Heys guys, have you read my update just above? Any comments?


Did you follow my first post (#11)? If you need clarification just ask.  
Merl


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 26, 2022)

I have on occasion wrapped my EHU lead around the EHU bollard and the towbar because of all the nobheads tripping over the cable when they take the shortcut across a site and through your pitch and once they ended up pulling the cable out of the bollard.

I know that happened because i heard them shout as they went face first into the gravel on our pitch and the tv which was on mains went off, i shot outside to see the cable still wrapped around one of their legs, this was late at night and they were running to the toilet block.

A better time was on Abbey Wood CAMC when a woman from the row behind us tried to get through the hawthorn hedge to cut a corner rather than walk round  it and end up in it, she required medical attention for all the cuts


----------



## merl (Nov 26, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> I have on occasion wrapped my EHU lead around the EHU bollard and the towbar because of all the nobheads tripping over the cable when they take the shortcut across a site and through your pitch and once they ended up pulling the cable out of the bollard.
> 
> I know that happened because i heard them shout as they went face first into the gravel on our pitch and the tv which was on mains went off, i shot outside to see the cable still wrapped around one of their legs, this was late at night and they were running to the toilet block.
> 
> A better time was on Abbey Wood CAMC when a woman from the row behind us tried to get through the hawthorn hedge to cut a corner rather than walk round  it and end up in it, she required medical attention for all the cuts


_ "they were running to the toilet block"_
Erm, you didn't finish up with a brown lead at that point??


----------



## bmc (Nov 26, 2022)

carol said:


> UPD
> Well I took up Marchie’s suggestion and bought some rubber ramping which I covered with sticky hazard tape and although I say it myself it looked quite professional - I even considered wearing a high viz and hard hat going in and out of the van! I had it on charge for 24 hours and the leisure battery read at 13.5 on my plug in voltmeter. Switched on the heating WHICH WORKED, ALLELUJAH and reading went down to 12.5. Obviously I took it off the mains to do this.
> My question is, what now? I’ve put it back on charge but how can I determine whether the battery is still viable?
> I contacted Alpha to ask if I could come over and if they would test the battery for me, remembering that it’s still in warranty. Initially they said yes but then declined when I said it would mean removing the seat for access. They also said they do not fit batteries, only sales. However. After reading a comment on my thread where someone had gone to them, had a faulty battery tested, replaced and sent on their way, I reminded them of this. They then said to get in touch again when another worker would be back. I’m dubious as to what to expect from them as they’ve never acknowledged that the battery could be at fault and it’s an hour’s drive to Rochdale.
> ...


If you can make an appointment when the other worker is back, then I think it's worth the drive over. I've found them very helpful in the past.

Just flutter your eyelashes and I'm pretty sure you'll be driving home with a new battery.


----------



## carol (Nov 26, 2022)

bmc said:


> If you can make an appointment when the other worker is back, then I think it's worth the drive over. I've found them very helpful in the past.
> 
> Just flutter your eyelashes and I'm pretty sure you'll be driving home with a new battery.


Bill, the days of me getting anything done by fluttering my eyelashes are well gone!


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 26, 2022)

removed


----------



## carol (Nov 26, 2022)

merl said:


> Did you follow my first post (#11)? If you need clarification just ask.
> Merl


Hi Merl, thanks just re-read it. I don’t have a tv. I’m  charging it again tonight so can try something tomorrow.


----------



## merl (Nov 26, 2022)

carol said:


> Hi Merl, thanks just re-read it. I don’t have a tv. I’m  charging it again tonight so can try something tomorrow.


Hi Carol, I obviously don't know what electrical stuff you have in your van but I guess you've got a reasonable idea of how long you can run stuff without solar before the battery gets low? If so just do a sort of real time test using the items in a typical way. Then check your heater still fires up every hour (turn it straight off again afterwards) and see how long your stuff keeps working and that the heater keeps starting up ok. You'll then have a decent idea of how the electrics will hold up when you come to use it in earnest.
Any Qs just ask.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 27, 2022)

carol said:


> Bill, the days of me getting anything done by fluttering my eyelashes are well gone!




Reminds me of my step-sister and how she passed her driving test back in the 70`s      

She`d failed 5 times ( and for good reason   ) so on the 6th attempt and on the advice of a friend who also did her make up she put on her shortest mini-skirt, tightest push-up bra and skimpiest top she had     .............................   passed easily and she swears the examiner never once actually looked at the road


----------



## carol (Nov 27, 2022)

Tezza33 said:


> removed


Come on Tezza, now what did you say?


----------



## carol (Nov 27, 2022)

Thanks again everyone, I’ll post when I have a result.


----------



## merl (Nov 27, 2022)

carol said:


> Come on Tezza, now what did you say?


Yeh, I'm intrigued to know too, but I'm more intrigued by how he's going to let us know..... Is there a charades function on this site?
 First word sounds like.......duck


----------

